# Interesting Article on Plastics and Genetics



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thought I'd share this interesting article on the effects of bisphenol A(BPA) on animals. BPA is a chemical that leaches out from polycarbonates. 

The article apparantly preceeds some soon to be published studies.

Here's a quote...

"Generally, the new reports and the consensus statement conclude that animals can be harmed by BPA at body burdens below those found in most adult residents of industrial nations."

Plastics Article


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting...

At the past IAD on the behind the scenes tour of the Baltimore Aquarium, they mentioned they had switched to all glass containers for tadpole raising.

I do wonder if plastic lab equipment is effected or not? I know a number of people use plastic petri dishes and etc.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It depends on the lab ware in question. For example only some Nalgene bottles use bisphenol A in manufacturing others do not and are inert. 

Keep in mind that the amount of leachage of bisphenol A is significantly reduced if the plastic is not heated or exposed to harsh chemicals so the petri dishes are probably somewhat safe if they are discarded after use (Instead or continually reusing them). 

The tadpole containers are a different story as they disinfect them between uses and this would cause bisphenol A leachage. 

Along these lines check out this reference on triclosan ^ Nik Veldhoen, Rachel C. Skirrow, Heather Osachoff, Heidi Wigmore, David J. Clapson, Mark P. Gunderson, Graham Van Aggelen and Caren C. Helbing (December 2006). "The bactericidal agent triclosan modulates thyroid hormone-associated gene expression and disrupts postembryonic anuran development". Aquatic Toxicology 80 (3): 217–227. 
This is another product that is permeating all kinds of things.. 

Ed


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Aside from polycarbonates, another material that leaches BPA is epoxy. Those of us that are using significant amounts of epoxy in our frog and tadpole habitats should consider these risks.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

are those the endocrine disruptors that Marcos (Blort) said are in epoxy?


----------

